# Doomsday



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, inspired by Dragonkingofthestars' fanfiction, I've decided to do my own version of Orks versus the people of present day Earth. Enjoy.

Doomsday
A Warhammer 40,000 / Twenty-first Century Crossover

*Prologue*

1:55am 
21 December 2012​
THE WHITE HOUSE, AMERICA

“Mister President, sir,” a man about thirty years old knocked on the President’s door, and saluted as a tired world leader emerged from his bed. “I’m sorry to wake you up at this time of night sir, but we’ve had contact. First contact. And I’m not talking about Martians, mister President.”

“What do you mean?” the President asked curiously, still in his dressing-gown. “You mean we’ve had contact with an alien race? Is that what you’re trying to tell me, Richards?”

“Yes sir,” the man called Richards responded. “Two hours ago, early warning systems detected a large, vessel on the far side of Mars, and it’s heading straight for us. They thought it was something else at first – but once our telescopes indentified it as alien, they decided to contact the White House.”

The President turned to Richards and remarked, “And why did you not wake me up sooner?”

“We thought it would be better if you needed some sleep, mister President. Especially after that campaign that you were doing, sir.”

“Well then,” The President remarked. “I will be joining you in five.”

“Yes sir. Actually sir, it’s more important that you don’t get dressed just yet.”

“What, you want me to come before an alien race in my dressing gown?” asked the President with a grin. 

“Well, they don’t seem to care how the President comes before them,” replied Richards with a frown. “They’ve only got one message it seems, one message for us. The human race.”

“Well whatever it is, the outcome’s not going to be pretty,” remarked the President, and followed Richards through several doors, into a large room at the back of the White House. 

Two men in black tuxedos glanced at the President and saluted, before pressing a few buttons on the screen. 

“And might I point out sir, it’s not just America that’s receiving this message,” warned Richards. “The Brits, the Russians, the Australians, The French, Geneva, The Italians, heck, every capital city in the world is online.”

“I’ve got a bad feeling about this,” remarked the President. “Play the message, then. Let’s see what these aliens have to say.”

And at the American Leader’s command, the message blinked into life. There was one, huge, green alien there – about twice the size of a man, standing hunchbacked, with some bizarre weaponry in its hands. 

“Good god,” whispered Richards, terrified. 

Many of the humans in the room looked at each other in shock, and it was the President who was the first one to recover. “My name is President Solomon Anderson, and I represent the United States of America, and along with many other world leaders. If you have anything to say, speak now. The eyes of the world are watching, and the ears of Earth are listening.”

When the greenskin responded, thousands of voices joined in with its cry. “WAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHHH!”

____

Sorry for the short prologue, I just thought I'd set things up for the story. First Chapter will follow shortly.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

wow i did't know i inspired spin offs. how do the orks get to earth in your world? in mine its all choas gods yours?


----------

